# Continental style knitting



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I knit English style. Tried Continental, it felt awkward, so I gave up.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to KP. If you can change over to continental, then I should be able to change also. This throwing is so slow, but the continental feels so awkward.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I knit "The knitting pretty method".


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I knit English. Don't have the patience to change my ways. It would take too long to become proficient and at my age (72 in May) who knows how much time is left.
Ellie


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Tried continental many times. Gave it up, since I couldn't get the tension right. Also the purl stitch is so awkward. I will stay with the English style, but I admire anyone who cane make it work.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I knit continental. I learned to crochet first, so holding my yarn in my left hand came naturally. I'd like to be able to do both, so I'm going to try "throwing" soon.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I knit continental and purl English. Go figure, that's just me.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Combined continental


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you seen this woman knit? - her needles are just a'' blurr ''!


----------



## seeshells (Mar 22, 2014)

I knit Continental "combined" - I purl differently than the standard Continental purl. It's much less awkward & a lot faster than continental purl.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/the-purl-stitch-combination-continental


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


I knit "English" without my hand leaving the needle.
The right needles rests in the crook of my thumb and index finger and I just simply flick the yarn around the needle.
Knit and Purl both use the same action, the only difference being the needle goes into the stitch the opposite way.
Never found any need to learn "Continental" other than when using two different colours.
Maybe your best bet would be to use Continental for Knit and English for Purl.
There are no rules, just different ways to achieve the same thing and for me that is always going to be English method.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

continental for me..as it is so much easier..probably because I am also a crocheter..took some practice to get the tension right on the purling...but like the way it looks now...


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

I was taught (to no avail) throwing or English style. When came back to knitting I used looms. I kept dropping stitches on straight needles. I couldn't hold onto the needles. I tried to use my old tools, Susan Bates fixed, Boye Needlemaster, and DPN 

Knitting with circular needles (with flexible cables) solved my problem dropping stitches.
Once I learned Continental style, there's no stopping me :thumbup:


I agree having learned (and caught) on to crochet, Continental knitting seemed like second nature


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

It felt awkward to me also but, I just kept going. I found a video on google where the woman uses her thumb to do the purl stitches so I tried it & it's not too bad. I'm still working on it. I'm determined to make it work.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit continental, but I can knit English--backwards. I can't seem to do it forwards.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I, too, first learned English style, then took a class to expand my knowledge and the teacher insisted everyone knit continental, so changed and haven't looked back.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Continental. Learned as a child. Didn't knit for years and when I went back to it, I went to demonstration of English. Couldn't do it. My hands went back to continental without my mind thinking about it.

In my opinion, continental is more efficient and easier on the hands and easier if you want to learn to crochet or if you crochet, easier to learn continental.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyone has their own style for different reasons. I wish I had known how to knit Continental style before I got carpal tunnel. I had both wrists fixed but, lost a lot of precious time not being able to crochet. Now that I had the surgery I'm happy to be back doing what I love to do.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Continental/combined. The purl is easier than pure Continental. Easy on my poor old joints.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

It felt awkward to me also but, I just kept going. I found a video on google where the woman uses her thumb to do the purl stitches so I tried it & it's not too bad. I'm still working on it. I'm determined to make it work.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

That's funny. :lol:


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

What's the Knitting Pretty Method?


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I knit continental combined and have since I was taught to knit by my Mom 60 years ago. Never felt the need to learn another method=this has always worked well for me/


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I knit/Flick "English style". I would like to learn Continental but I am not sure if I can wrap my brain around it. I do think it is good for your brain to learn different stitches and methods.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Even tho I crochet holding yarn in my left hand, Continental knitting is just plain beyond me. Even after promising myself to knit one dish cloth in Continental NO MATTER WHAT, I gave up after the second day with barely a dozen rows done. I watched the videos showing how to do it and it still wouldn't work for me. My admiration for anyone who has been able to switch styles.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

seeshells said:


> I knit Continental "combined" - I purl differently than the standard Continental purl. It's much less awkward & a lot faster than continental purl.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/the-purl-stitch-combination-continental


I'm with seeshells, the continental/combined purl is so much easier.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

lenaparnell said:


> It felt awkward to me also but, I just kept going. I found a video on google where the woman uses her thumb to do the purl stitches so I tried it & it's not too bad. I'm still working on it. I'm determined to make it work.


I knit Continental but I am like the lady I use my thumb to do the Purl I do a scoop method on the purl


----------



## Nanjoall (Oct 6, 2013)

I have tried both. I am faster on the English, but can do the Continental if I practice a little. Purling is a little awkward for me also. I have a lot of numbness in my left thumb and two fingers (Probably carpal tunnel, so the English method is better for me)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I can do both, but prefer flicking


good thing I spelled that right! LOL


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I hold the yarn with my right hand and throw.

The thing I like about this method, is that it holds the yarn in a position to pull the yarn through the stitch easily.

I tried Continental, but it holds the yarn in a position where it keeps wanting to escape from the stitch as I try to knit it. Continental knitters all insist they don't do this, but if you watch what they're doing, they're always using a finger to push the yarn into the opposite direction than they're holding it so they can do the stitch without having to transfer it to their right hand. It looks very inefficient to me when I watch someone do it, and when I try to do it.

Also, the way I knit allows me to run my left index finger along the left needle to feel where the next stitch is so it's easy for me to knit without watching what I'm doing. And, I can knit fast this way. When other people are knitting around me, I usually knit about twice as many stitches as they do in any given amount of time. No matter which method they're using.

And, with those arguments, I've justified not changing to Continental for a few decades. I tried Continental a few times, and it, predictably, felt awkward.

The problem with this line of reasoning comes up because I do a lot of garter stitch (like Elizabeth Zimmerman, I love garter stitch for many reasons), and frequently do things where I'm doing rows that are short, like edgings. And, usually, when this happens, there's one direction where I'm not doing any increases, decreases, or anything but knitting back. So, learning to knit or purl backwards would often be a big help to me.

But the problem with knitting or purling backward is that all the arguments above are reversed! If I knit with the yarn in my right hand when working backward, I suddenly have all the Continental problems with the yarn coming from a direction where it tries to escape being knitted. Switching the hand holding the yarn is as much of a pain as turning the work, so that's no help.

So, I've been thinking about learning to knit Continental for those times that I'm knitting in both directions.

The problem with learning a new knitting style is that it takes a relatively long time to learn to knit a new way and do it well.

Knitting is a spinal cord reflex, like walking, running, or running down stairs. It is something that you have to do over and over to learn because you actually do it with your spinal cord, which (compared to your brain) is not very smart. So, you just have to be committed enough to do it over and over until your spinal cord learns it. The advantage to this is that it leaves your brain free to talk to others, watch TV, etc. Which is why I like knitting so much. It's productive fidgeting!

At this point, I have lots of information, which I just unloaded on you, and no conclusions that I've managed to make from all this.

Although, I have done a few rows of Continental knitting and purling back backward, I can't say I've stuck with it long enough to actually "learn" it. In some ways, I feel that's a moral failure, but it's just so _frustrating!_


----------



## Sherry Faye (Feb 2, 2014)

I just retired after working with children with autism and challenging behaviors for 30 years. All of them had one thing in common--a big, bold beautiful heart. Many out there do not understand the sheer effort that it takes these children and their caregivers to get through the day and night. God bless you and bless you and bless you.

Sherry

This is for our knitter whose icon speaks of Autism


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

That is so interesting. I never heard that before about knitting being a spinal cord reflex, and it makes sense. I can knit while listening to a story, watching TV, talking to others and not think about what I am doing (unless it is a complicated pattern), that is where my brain would kick in I guess. I love continental knitting and have done it a lot but not enough to get my tension as good as my throwing. I learned it while watching Elizabeth Zimmermann on QED and fell in love with it but I can't get into a comfortable position with my fingers to do it right. I can't hold the yarn up because it hurts my middle finger and I can't get good tension my holding it close to my index finger so I give it up but I still love it.

Knitting is a spinal cord reflex, like walking, running, or running down stairs. It is something that you have to do over and over to learn because you actually do it with your spinal cord, which (compared to your brain) is not very smart. So, you just have to be committed enough to do it over and over until your spinal cord learns it. The advantage to this is that it leaves your brain free to talk to others, watch TV, etc. Which is why I like knitting so much. It's productive fidgeting!

At this point, I have lots of information, which I just unloaded on you, and no conclusions that I've managed to make from all this.

Although, I have done a few rows of Continental knitting and purling back backward, I can't say I've stuck with it long enough to actually "learn" it. In some ways, I feel that's a moral failure, but it's just so _frustrating!_[/quote]


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I learned to knit English style 45 years ago. After hiatus of many years took up knitting again 4-5 years ago and continental just seemed more natural, maybe because I had still been crocheting with the yarn held in my left hand. However, I do find that when using bulky weight yarn and large needles it is easier for me to knit Englush style


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

About knitting while doing other things:

I worked for a short while for a company that just sent me out to wherever they needed an artist. At one place, a guy came in to do something to the computer, so they told me to take a break until he was done.

I opened a book, set it in my lap, pulled out my knitting and proceeded to enjoy the book and knit.

After a minute, I realized someone was staring at me. I looked up, and the computer repairman was staring at me with his mouth hanging open. He said, "What? You can't juggle while you do that, too?"

He was just flabbergasted that I could knit and read at the same time.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome. I can watch tv knit or crochet but, I can't read a book at the same time.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

altogirl said:


> I knit continental. I learned to crochet first, so holding my yarn in my left hand came naturally. I'd like to be able to do both, so I'm going to try "throwing" soon.


Me too! It took me a while to find someone to teach me to knit continental but I finally did. Yes, other than my left hand holding the yarn it felt awkward and strange for a while but I had never liked throwing. So it was continental or don't knit. I am glad I stuck with it, and even tho I could throw to do fair-isle I just use my left for both yarns at the same time.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I can do both, but prefer flicking
> 
> good thing I spelled that right! LOL


That is funny! I never learned to flick and would do that if I could. I can't seem to reach the end of the needle with my index finger though! LOL


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I can do both but I'm better and faster knitting the western way (yarn in right hand), only taught myself European style about 5 or so years ago. I have crocheted since childhood so holding the yarn in left hand came fairly easily. I find I keep my edges neater using the western style also, can't seem to get my edge stitches tight enough when I knit European. I use European when I'm doing moss stitch or ribbing, where the yarn is moved front to back and back to front often. Otherwise I prefer western style. I keep slightly better tension knitting western style.


----------



## puttytatlady (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi. I learned from a little old Italian lady when I was in grade school. I never knew what the name of the style I was using until I was much older. I used to call it, "Pick Knitting, because I just loosely draped the working yarn over my left pointer finger and "picked" up the working yarn through the front or back of the previous stitches without throwing anything. 


I used to try to help my Mom learn it so she didn't have to work so slow.

What would you categorize "Pick Knitting" as? Continental, or something else?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Continental, or as some refer to those of us who knit into the back of the stitch, Combined. Now I either say I do Continental/Combined, or since the lovely woman who taught me is from Colombia, I knit Colombian The one thing I do know is there are as many types of knitting as there are cultures in this amazing world. Do whatever works for you, and there will be someone on KP who understands and can advise.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I taught myself to knit using the throw method after I had been crocheting for years. 

When I discovered continental, it was wonderful, much quicker and more comfortable for me. Holding the working yarn in my left hand just felt right to me because I was used to it while crocheting.

Also, with the throw method my stitches were very tight and continental allows me to knit to gauge nearly every time.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I found myself doing that too! I learned continental and was having trouble getting the 'purl' stitch. As I was practicing I noticed that was happening!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello and welcome, Lena, to the best craft forum in the world. KP is filled with generous, crafty and loving folks. I learned to crochet and knit with the yarn in my left hand as my grandmere taught me. This past year, I took a "Continental Knitting" class at my LYS (Local yarn shop). My instructors determined I was a Continental Combined knitter. There you have it. I don't think it matters which way you knit as long as it looks OK to you and makes you happy!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

I use knit English, but because of shoulder pain I tried Continental but purling was way to hard to master and slowed me down. So now I knit Portuguese style and love how easy it is to learn and purling is fast. My hands never leave the needles my left thumb delivers the yarn to the needle and my tension is constant. No more shoulder pain. It's all a matter of preference and what works for the individual. Any way to knit is the right way as long as it is what feels good. Have a wonderful day and Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I knit dammed fast using UK knitting. Yes I take my hand off the needle but hey I'm quick. I live in Germany and France and particularly in Germany no one understands what I am doing. I have tried, dear God I have tried and lost more than a few stitches and my temper - so continental style knitting can go rot for me. 50+ years of one style is kind of locked in.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I train myself to do continental I knitted a scarf that way and now I love it. .. had been a thrower for 50 years


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the continental style. I use my middle finger to do the purl stitch.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I taught myself continental at 50 after 30 years of English style. Had a hard time getting the old fingers to not feel awkward but it only took about a month of working at it to feel comfortable. Now 10 years later I am quite comfortable with it and can switch easily between the two methods and use elements of almost any other style of knitting as needed. It has greatly increased my speed and consequently how much I produce and also my desire to produce things. As arthritis has set more deeply into my hands it has made continuing the skill not only possible but more comfortable. You don't have to give up one to learn and use the other. The more you teach your hands and mind to do the better for you. I am hoping that learning all that stuff will also stave off those other senior things like dementia and althimezers, etc. They say that the more things you got up there the longer it takes to loose em. I should be good for an extra year or so and keep learning new things all the time too....


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> What's the Knitting Pretty Method?


from my research on this method it is also called Lever Knitting and has an older history than either English or Continental styles and was used for production knitting. 
I want to find or make a sheath and try sheath knitting but you have to use extra long double pointed needles for it but would be great in my repertoire of knitting styles and maybe easier to do as I get older.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been interested to read these comments. I am taking a 'learn to knit continental' class at Stitches South in a couple of weeks. I'll have to keep in mind- awkward at first, but keep at it!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I throw - have been for over 60 years, pretty good at it, won't change. I say stick with what works for you unless you have a physical problem, then do what you can with what your body will let you. We are all different, thank goodness.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I knit English. Don't have the patience to change my ways. It would take too long to become proficient and at my age (72 in May) who knows how much time is left.
> Ellie


Ditto - and Happy early Birthday. (I am 73) and don't want to change at this late date.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

I was taught continental in school....never learned any other way! I tried English..couldn't grasp it! I also crochet. I do notice that most people I know and have sat with in circles knit English...


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

My grandmother, who came over from Germany as a child, taught me to knit this way when I was a child. I'm now 78 and still do it this way. So very much faster than throwing the yarn with the right hand.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit continental. When purling I use my thumb. Have you tried that?


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have always knit continental. I taught myself to knit English style so I could do intarsia but really had to practice to keep the stitches even.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

I knit continental and purl English when going long stretches. I can purl continental if doing short stretches or back and forth like moss or seed stitch.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I knit English. Don't have the patience to change my ways. It would take too long to become proficient and at my age (72 in May) who knows how much time is left.
> Ellie


I, too, knit English.... will be 66 in May.... although I do love watching someone knit Continental, I enjoy what I have always known !! :lol:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been knitting for 70 years now, learned the English method from a book, but can't seem to do as well with Continental. As for speed, I knit for therapy and relaxation For me to speed, I would be defeating my purpose for knitting.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I love your hat. did you make it?


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> I knit English style. Tried Continental, it felt awkward, so I gave up.


I agree. I knit English style and my hands never leave the needles, either.


----------



## ReneeG (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm visiting my mother this week who is 97 and sharp a a tack. A friend just lost his aunt at 109. Don't worry about how much time is left - just try whatever you want.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I knit English at the moment but will try to Continental because of stress injuries from the past and arthritis. I understand its good to be able to switch back and forth to relieve the stress.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I taught myself to knit English then tried Continental. Could not get it at all UNTIL I did a few crochet projects! Then Continental just clicked. Think it was switching hands with the yarn for crochet. Still took a bit to get my tension even and still switch back to English for cables most times. But for the most part, it's Continental all the way!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Continental all the way. It's how I learned from my Mom who is German. Welcome to KP!!


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

Find info on Portuguese purl! I found it, practiced it, and love it!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I just took a class on Continental knitting. Currently I am knitting a shawl my normal way, but plan on practising Continental to be more comfortable with it.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Il learned to crochet as a child. When in my 20's a friend showed me how to knit one dasy. Left on my own, Itried to remember, sand ended up with my threads on my left hand as I do in crocheting. My teacher was surprised and neither of us had ever heard of continital style. At 85 I'm still knitting this at ways. The only change I'd like to maske is to learn to knit left handed. Have lots of trouble with my carpel tuned. Had surgery 3 years ago, but guess I over do on knitting and crocheting. Iam hooked on all doll clothes! Especially like Ladyfingers patterns! Also make Prayer shawls and wear shawls a lot.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I crocheted for many years before teaching myself to knit. (not well I'm afraid) I started with English but one day, a friend saw me and showed me Continental and I found it much better and that's what I do now. I think crocheting made it easier.


----------



## Juanita Peterson (Dec 30, 2013)

In reading your notes, I thought I knit continental style, but recently I saw that what I was doing was the Norwegian style. Happy to hear that for my ancestry. Yes, much faster and also with less wasted energy.
Thanks for all the queries and responses.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I switch from one to the other depending on the project, but never within the same project as your tension will be different with each style. Continental knitting is usually looser so make sure you check your gauge using whichever style you are working with.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

I learned to crochet first so holding the yarn in my left hand was natural. When I learned Fair Isle Knitting, I taught myself to hold the yarn in my right hand as well so I could do 2 colors at a time. In both methods, the yarn sits on my index finger which I move to wrap the yarn around the needle but my hands never leave the needles. Guess it's my modified way of doing things. 

I learned to knit on straight needles and found them cumbersome so would always tuck the left needle under my arm to stabilize it. 50+ years later if I have to use straight needles, I still catch myself doing that (I prefer circs or DPs now). When I was in my 20's, I visited a couple of elderly women one afternoon and we all sat around knitting. One of the women got tears in her eyes when she watched me knit. She said she hadn't seen anyone knit that way since she'd left Wales years ago - that lots of people knit that way there. I was so excited! It must be in the genes cause there's Welsh in my ancestory. It made me feel 'normal'. LOL


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I knit English style and only my finger moves. No reason to change. My hands are on top of the needles.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was taught "continental" when I was 7 years old. I tried "English" a few time and find it to be awkward and slow. I'll stick with what I'm used to.


----------



## Claire1952 (Sep 24, 2013)

I learned to crochet as a girl from my Grandmother. I taught myself to knit English style from a book in my teens. In my early twenties I married and moved to Denmark and watched my MIL speed knit Continental style ( on size 1 needles). She made me learn Continental and I think I eventually evolved to knit Combined. After thirty years, can't figure out now how to do English anymore. I think it's all what you get used to and as long as you are satisfied with the knitting experience and the finished product that is all that matters.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> I knit "The knitting pretty method".


What is the 'knitting pretty' method? I've been doing English style since I taught myself to knit and I don't think I could ever get comfortable with something else. My daughter in law only crochets and says she just can't control the needles for knitting. I showed her a video for Continental knitting and she said that made a lot more sense to her and wants to learn to knit that way.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I changed over a couple of years ago and found my knitting improved drastically; much better tension control and faster.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Continental for me. That's how I learned almost 50 years ago. Continental, English, it doesn't matter as long as you're knitting!! Peace.


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

I learned to crochet as a child....so knitting Continental was easier for me. I do knit Continental with my left hand and I throw with my right when doing Fair Isle.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Continental but I use my thumb to purl.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I learned to knit from my grandmother the continental way. Love it. Can't imagine knitting any other way. Actually don't mind the purl stitches. They just slide off my needles. Also find frogging easier. Keep it up. You won't want to do it any other way.


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

I was taught continental as a child so did not know any different. I have watched others knit English and wondered why when continental is so easy. Guess it's just in what you're used to.


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

I only knit continental style I learned this way as a child ,tried the english way but it's to awkward for me, I knit quicker the continental way.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I am a continental knitter, this was the way I was taught. Did not know it has a name until recent years.


----------



## KathyZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Tried Continental. I drop stitches using it


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I also learned to crochet first so continental knitting came naturally. I recently tried Portuguese knitting. I wish I could get the hang of it because it is much easier on the hands.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

learned English style years ago. Now I'm attempting Continental. Takes some getting used to but the more variety you have...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Always continental


----------



## LindaJW (Jan 12, 2014)

I learned to knit English and after several decades, switched to Continental. After getting used to it I found I knit a lot faster without even trying for speed. Now I'm training myself to knit Fair Isle with one strand Continental and one strand English. I'm finding it awkward but part of that is learning to tension the English strand differently from how I did it before.


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

I knit Continental. If I am knitting stockinknit I purl as in the above mentioned video,but the knit side looks different and you knit through the back loop. If I am knitting in a pattern I use the standard"somewhat awkward" purl. Good luck.


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a "Continentler." I tend to be a bit ambidextrous and for some reason, I simply cannot master holding the yarn in my right hand, altho' I try from time to time because I believe being able to knit both ways would be advantageous for whatever reasons.


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

I saw a lady knitting with long needles. Her right needle was in her armpit. Is this a European thing?


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

As you can see from all the responses, we do whatever feels right or what we have been taught. I, like altogirl above learned to crochet first. I had learned English knitting from my mother but learned Continental when my youngest sister took a mini hs course in it.
We sat and practiced every night switching the yarn from front to back doing rows and rows of ribbing.
Needless to say I knit every day Continental. She hardly knits at all.

I say try it for a while and see which way you prefer.


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I am like you. I find continental awkard and gave up could not get the stitches right so will throw and loop as I have done for many years.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was taught English, but switched to Continental the first time I saw it.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

seeshells said:


> I knit Continental "combined" - I purl differently than the standard Continental purl. It's much less awkward & a lot faster than continental purl.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/the-purl-stitch-combination-continental


That looks way easier. I've been trying to learn continental, got the knit down pat but been struggling with the purl. I am going to try this way. My tension is getting better on the knit but not the purl so this may help. Been making dishcloths to practice.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I knit English and also am a "crotch knitter'. lol I taught myself as a very young girl and I guess that's the only way I could manage it. I'm not changing anything now after all these years.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Continental. I think I keep the tension more even with that.


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I switched to Continental years ago. Well worth the effort. It is faster and less tiring because your hands do not move as much. Tension is very even with a little practice. I revert to English style only for special things like K2tg or SSK and the first stitch of every row. I was inspired to switch by the book "Knitting Without Tears", long before there were video on YouTube for help. Don't despair. Both methods have their place in knitting and you can use each as you need to.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I learned to knit young...about 8...and I do right hand throwing...I've learned continental....I like it, but if I don't really consciously do it, I find myself doing the throwing again.  
I find that my gauge is looser with continental...and I'm not good with purling yet...


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Crochet was my first love, so it was hard for me to learn to enjoy knitting early in life. With determination, I learned to hold the yarn in my right hand and flick. Since I found KP, I have learned to knit continental and find it very comfortable and enjoyable. I find that if I start a project continental, I have to complete it continental because my tension is different. I will be 76 in Sept. and I love to learn new things.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I learned English style and recently learned continental which I'm getting better at  Had trouble with the continental purl, but then I discovered the Norwegian purl and am trying to perfect that. Fortunately my tension stays the same for all the above, so I interchange them as my fingers tell me they need a change. LOL. Grew up doing everything the way my mother taught me but I am truly AMAZED at the variety of different means to the same end there really are. Knitting is an adventure, for sure.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been knitting continental for years. I found that I knit (comfortably) faster and my tension got better. Purling did take a little time to perfect, but I found that I "flick" the yarn over the needle with my thumb. Once I started doing that, it has been smooth knitting. I have participated in several knitting groups and find very few people that knit continental and they say that thing as I do - it was work to develop the "muscle/finger memory" to learn this style, but really worth it in the end.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i was taught continental (although i didn't know it at the time) by my grandmother when i was 6 so have always done it that way; i agree with the others, she also taught me to crochet at the same time, so holding the yarn in the left hand was never an issue. i've tried English & it's just too slow/too many steps for me . . .


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a thrower (English/American style).

Hazel


----------



## Carol May (Oct 10, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> I knit "The knitting pretty method".


I just watched a video on the "knitting pretty method," and discovered this is exactly how I've always knitted.
Didn't know it had a name. I guess I don't knit continental or English
Interesting.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


I have found that I knit in the Combined Continental method...working flat.
However, have recently learned how purl stitch should be done for ordinary continental...not sure I will switch. Combined Continental is so easy for purling... NO extra wrap... just pick ... 
With yarn in front, right needle into stitch from back to front...pick (similar to picking for knit) bring the picked yarn through to complete the purl stitch. Easy peasy.... 
After purling in this manner... the stitch sits on the needle opposite to normal and it is necessary to knit into the back of the stitch on the following row...rather than the front leg of the stitch... 
Jane


----------



## Minkey (Mar 4, 2014)

My Mom taught me how to knit continental about 30 years ago, it's the only way I know. I just started knitting again a few months ago after a long break! When I look up how to do things on you tube I have to remember to type in continental style or I'm totally lost, the other way looks more difficult & time consuming! I think once you get used to it you'll love it.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Lena, There is a very efficient way to knit with the yarn in your right hand in which you never drop the needle or the yarn and the purl is just as easy to execute as the knit. It is called Flicking. One of the best demos of it is here:






I would suggest you practice that method as well. You may find it easier since you are already used to holding the yarn in your right hand.

Many very accomplished knitters use this method including the woman who just passed who held the Guinness Book of Records as the fastest knitter in the world. It is also the method used by many of the natives in South America whose main income is selling knitted items.



lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I knit continental and always have and love it. I can knit the other way but it is awkward. I use both when I'm knitting Fair Isle.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I tried to learn English from my Mom as a child, but never really "got it". In my twenties, a neighbor taught me what she called European. All these many years later, I find out she taught me Eastern European--the purl is SO much easier, but it twists the stitch which is sometimes not the desirable thing. So I've taught myself Western European & now combine at will.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Your comment about knitting being a spinal cord reflex is fascinating. I tried google to get more information but found only this video, which in one sense confirms your statement. She can't use her fingers but has figured out how to knit anyway:






If you have any other info to direct us to I would love to see it.



lostarts said:


> I hold the yarn with my right hand and throw.
> 
> The thing I like about this method, is that it holds the yarn in a position to pull the yarn through the stitch easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Knitting continental style is " So very much faster than throwing the yarn with the right hand"

Only if that is what you have learned to do. Others knit faster the other way. It is easy to think that since a knitter who is faster than you are uses a different style that the style is what makes the difference. There is nothing to support that. It is all a matter of personal history, how one was taught to knit, etc.

Some people can knit and read, others can knit and watch TV, I can really only knit the simplest of patterns while listening to music or the TV and could never knit and read at the same time. Our brains are all wired a little differently--that is why I make these points when I see a statement about one method being faster than the other. I don't see any evidence that the method is the explanation at all.

It is the combination of all the elements of the individual knitter that accounts for speed, accuracy, what each one likes to knit, etc. and I would like beginners to approach the subject with an open mind rather than believing that one method is inherently better or faster, etc.



madjac said:


> My grandmother, who came over from Germany as a child, taught me to knit this way when I was a child. I'm now 78 and still do it this way. So very much faster than throwing the yarn with the right hand.


----------



## jackieg (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit continental and love it. If you wrap the yarn around your pinkie finger and bring it over the top of the rest of your fingers, you'll find that you just need to move the yarn in front of your left needle to purl by using your index finger to move the yarn around your right needle to make the stitch


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Knitting continental style is " So very much faster than throwing the yarn with the right hand"
> 
> Only if that is what you have learned to do. Others knit faster the other way. It is easy to think that since a knitter who is faster than you are uses a different style that the style is what makes the difference. There is nothing to support that. It is all a matter of personal history, how one was taught to knit, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Continental and I really like your hat!!!


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

I learned English first and then Continental and much prefer Continental.


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been knitting English Style for years and i would't do it any other way now . Yes, Purl is a bit tricky but stick to it, practice, practice and practice and before you know it you'll be doing it without thinking about it .. I wish you luck, and if you like, you can email me at [email protected] I'd love to chat with you and see how your doing! 

Pauline


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I am learning how to knit the continental way. I love it. I, too, have to go slow on the purling, but I am sure I will get it soon. Also I have to learn to make all my stitches even. Some of mine are so tight...


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

I was taught English style 50 years ago and knitted small items as a child. In my 20s (30 years ago), I saw someone knitting continental and taught myself. I probably don't do any of the stitches the "proper" way, but I knit far more quickly and with more consistent tension that way. Circular needles were next - I love them. Knitting complex patterns has become much easier and I rarely drop stitches. I also can knit on road trips now. Straight needles slip out of the stitches too easily on bumpy roads or when I set down my knitting. With circular needles, I can slip the stitches back onto the cable to avoid losing my work.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

I took a class teaching the "throw" method but having always been a crocheter and I couldn't get used to holding the yarn in my right hand. I taught myself Continental style and am glad I did.


----------



## joaneg (Mar 26, 2014)

I have also just learned the Continental Style. I learned it as "byproduct" when I was learning Armenian color strand. I really like it, but I am finding it difficult to use when doing a rib stitch ... haven't figured out how to hold the yarn when switching back and forth from knitting to purling. Any suggestions?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Minkey said:


> My Mom taught me how to knit continental about 30 years ago, it's the only way I know. I just started knitting again a few months ago after a long break! When I look up how to do things on you tube I have to remember to type in continental style or I'm totally lost, the other way looks more difficult & time consuming! I think once you get used to it you'll love it.


It looks that way...only because we are used to Continental... I taught myself English when I was knitting Fair Isle Sweaters. Even though I can knit in both styles...I still find the English method slow and much more time consuming.
Jane


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

Knitters, aren't we mostly knitting for pleasure? if so, why do we want to knit fast, why not relax and not worry about speed?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

past said:


> I knit continental. When purling I use my thumb. Have you tried that?


Me, too. When I started using my thumb to hold the yarn out slightly, my purl stitch became much faster and easier.


----------



## Cathemum (Feb 9, 2014)

Taught myself to knit as a girl then as a teenager was introduced to continental. As a crocheter as well, it seemed a natural transition. Now when I teach someone to knit continental, I tell them to envision the point of the right needle as the hook of a crochet hook. Works every time. I've been knitting continental for 50 years.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I knit continental But when I purl I wrap the yarn around my left thumb and move it back and forth as I purl instead of using my pointer finger to purl. I find it more comfortable and moves faster for me. many think it is looks crazy but it works for me. But they also ask me how to do it. lol They knit English and watch me whiz away at a project that takes them months to do and I can finish in a week or less.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

indinana said:


> I saw a lady knitting with long needles. Her right needle was in her armpit. Is this a European thing?


our instructor knits like this and it is Bavarian style. I looked it up on the net and sure enough they were doing it her way in Bavaria.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Still English. 60 years and counting. Knitting pretty, I just realized that the way I knit has a name.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I do both ways. I still have trouble with YO Continental style but learning and will probably switch to only Continental. It is easier on the hands for me.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I knit "The knitting pretty method".


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

The Knitting Pretty Method was discussed recently.. here is a link to the 24 pages of responses.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-245425-1.html


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not going to read all these pages so here goes
1. Don't like continental purling, try the Norwegian method of purling.
2. Thinking of "throwing", check out www.verypink.com for "flicking". You'll find this under tutorials. It's the English method without removing the right hand from the needle. The index finger of the right hand flicks the yarn over the needle. Watch the video and practice, practice, practice. Many of us do this already and when done properly can be almost as fast as continental.


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

I taught myself to knit continental just by knitting washcloths. We have quite a few - lol. But I love continental. It's so much quicker. I admit purling is still tricky, but I'll keep going til it feels more natural.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I knit like Aggie May. Can knit pretty fast.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

The consensus of pages was that this woman didn't 'invent' the method. She took something that existed and marketed it. IMO, whatever you learn, whatever you are comfortable with, do it. Everyone is going to have an opinion.


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

Continental. It's quick and easy on the hands.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

seeshells said:


> I knit Continental "combined" - I purl differently than the standard Continental purl. It's much less awkward & a lot faster than continental purl.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/the-purl-stitch-combination-continental


Me, too. Less awkward and much less tiring. Very little hand/wristmmovement. One note - combined continental means you "twist" the purl sts by scooping them, so on the right side you knit through the back loops.

Easier to see & do than describe. Swatch, swatch... er, I know swatch is a bad word. I meant practice, practice!

If you do scoop, the technique won't work for more complicated patterns. Works great for ribbing, simple lace, and definitely stockinette. I usually end up purling using a combination of techniques.

Everything takes practice. You should have seen me learning to throw. Not a pretty sight. Or sound.

And not to change the subject, I'm knitting a very heavy coat (2 DK, 1 worsted held tog on sz 6 needles) & I discovered that knitting backwards evens out my tension.

I decided to try it because moving the knitting so much was creating "fuzz" & potentially damaging the right side. Not good.

I rolled it up with the right side in to keep the RS from rubbing.

I love combined continental. Also, aside from the above, it's faster.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i knit continental,that is the way i learn t,dont know any other way.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

pleezed2pleez said:


> Knitters, aren't we mostly knitting for pleasure? if so, why do we want to knit fast, why not relax and not worry about speed?


At my age, if I don't speed up I'm not going to have time to knit all the things I want to try.

:lol:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

that is the way I knit too" I started out English style but soon converted to continental and like you the purling is the most awkward to begin with but it will get easier the more you use it.


lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi I just taught myself continental knitting haven't tried pearling yet. But I also knit backwards and I'm working on a stoking knit st sweater I English knit one and continental st the other way. It really God's smoothly and it's very enjoyable.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

the problem with that form is that you have to knit through the back stitch I think? not sure but I tried it when I first started and it did not work correctly with the normal continental knit stich.


seeshells said:


> I knit Continental "combined" - I purl differently than the standard Continental purl. It's much less awkward & a lot faster than continental purl.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/the-purl-stitch-combination-continental


----------



## generosa (Oct 1, 2012)

lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


When I was about 11 years old I learned to knit "continental" - at that time I knew nothing about other ways to knit. I knit fast and evenly and I love the rhythm of knitting anything this way. Experimented with "English style of knitting" - can't do it - for me it's very awkward and too slow - too many hand, finger, wrist, arm moves compared to Continental.


----------



## Cathemum (Feb 9, 2014)

"If you do scoop, the technique won't work for more complicated patterns. Works great for ribbing, simple lace, and definitely stockinette. I usually end up purling using a combination of techniques." Hate to disagree, Stephhy, but just don't want to discourage ppl from trying continental. Over the years i have knitted just about everything you can imagine as well as technical projects. Continental never a problem for me. And as others have mentioned, the tension seems to be the best from large projects to small. Happy knitting, everyone~ A great topic.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Cathemum said:


> "If you do scoop, the technique won't work for more complicated patterns. Works great for ribbing, simple lace, and definitely stockinette. I usually end up purling using a combination of techniques." Hate to disagree, Stephhy, but just don't want to discourage ppl from trying continental. Over the years i have knitted just about everything you can imagine as well as technical projects. Continental never a problem for me. And as others have mentioned, the tension seems to be the best from large projects to small. Happy knitting, everyone~ A great topic.


Hi - I was talking specifically about "scooping" when you purl in Continental. There are quite a few ways to purl in any technique, but I personally like this one best.

Actually, you don't HAVE to knit through the back loops on the knit side, you can come in from the back left & knit it off that way. I don't know how to describe it well, but it works. Awkward for me, though.

I learned this because I sometimes (often) scoop in a complicated pattern, and then on the knit side I either have to re-seat the st or as above.

By scooping I mean insert your needle as if to purl, but ABOVE the yarn and just... scoop it back through and off.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I knit both continental and English. The continental is faster for stockinet the, ribbing. And two color work. When knitting with novelty yarns I sometime must resort to throwing. It all depends on yarn & project.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I learned continental from my Grandmother at age 5 and sticking with it :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

So what's the predominant method? Anyone keeping track. 

I learned to crochet first. I knit continental. Like my mom and grandma before me. 

Robin


----------



## Cathemum (Feb 9, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Hi - I was talking specifically about "scooping"
> 
> By scooping I mean insert your needle as if to purl, but ABOVE the yarn and just... scoop it back through and off.


Sorry if I miss understood "scooping". When teaching others (imagining the tip of the right needle as the tip of a crochet hook, I often tell them to just "scoop" up the yarn and in the same motion pull it off the left hand needle (for right handers). I looked at some utube vids and this method is shown but I don't use my left hand middle finger to push yarn between the needles.
This is a diagram of the way I do it. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-purl-continentalstyle.html
Maybe we are talking about the same thing ?
Thanks Stephhy!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm teaching myself continental and, like many people, find the purl stitch awkward. Still trying though!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


I can do either but prefer Continental.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> I knit "English" without my hand leaving the needle.
> The right needles rests in the crook of my thumb and index finger and I just simply flick the yarn around the needle.
> Knit and Purl both use the same action, the only difference being the needle goes into the stitch the opposite way.
> Never found any need to learn "Continental" other than when using two different colours.
> ...


I knit exactly the same way. Was taught this method when I was 6 years old and I'll be 80 this August. The only time I knit continental is with color work.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I started out knitting English, but switched to continental and love it!


----------



## Bellringer (Feb 27, 2014)

I have knit Continental since I was 12 years old in Girl Scouts. I am now 80 years old, still knitting, doing "Caps for Kids" and it seems to be going faster than my knitting friends who do English.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

blawler said:


> I knit exactly the same way. Was taught this method when I was 6 years old and I'll be 80 this August. The only time I knit continental is with color work.


Hello blawler.
Great to know that in 8 years time, I should still be happily knitting, like you are.
I have just watched a YouTube video and discovered, after more than 60 years of knitting, the method we use has been named "Knitting Pretty".
I don't think having a name will change how I knit because I always assumed it was just called knitting, whatever method used to create the piece.
I belong to a knitting group and no one uses the Continental Method but then, NZ was settled by the English so it is no wonder we all use that method.
A young German woman came to join us, while she was on a working holiday, and she knitted Continental.
She commented that she had never seen anyone knit the way I do, she assumed we all took our hand off the needle.
She was surprised at how "fast" I was working but really, I have slowed down a lot from what I used to do when I knitted, to a deadline, for customers in my shop.
Glad I don't have to do that now.
My favourite words now are "easy" and " simple" so if the pieces is not one of those, I move on to something else.
Keep knitting and I will too.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pleezed2pleez said:


> Knitters, aren't we mostly knitting for pleasure? if so, why do we want to knit fast, why not relax and not worry about speed?


Although one way may be faster for some than others... it is not really about speed... but ease of working the stitches. When the knitting is more comfortable...it stands to reason that it will be faster than something we have to work harder at doing.
Jane


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

English. That's great that you were able to change to the other way.


----------



## ckpdrsn (Mar 28, 2014)

I crocheted first, my grandmother taught me many years ago, I taught myself to knit and at first we didn't have the wonderful internet to answer all questions so I knit forward and backward, by that I mean I didn't turn my work. And I have always knit continental because that was the way I was use to carrying my yarn. LOL. Now of course I turn my work ...most of the time... I have yet to try to throw the yarn from my right hand but I knit in the back of the stitch continental style and I have found that that puts a little twist on the typical V shape of the stitch. I now can knit from the front of the stitch but, I only do that when I am switching from knitting in the round to row knitting because it makes a difference there if I knit in the back of the stitch...LOL. Knitting in the back of the stitch is so much faster than knitting in the front that if I am not going to switch from knitting in the round to row knitting or visa versa I still always knit in the back of the stitches.


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

My Mother taught me the Continental style in the 1940's
and I've never changed. Marge


----------



## ckpdrsn (Mar 28, 2014)

I crocheted first, my grandmother taught me many years ago, I taught myself to knit and at first we didn't have the wonderful internet to answer all questions so I knit forward and backward, by that I mean I didn't turn my work. And I have always knit continental because that was the way I was use to carrying my yarn. LOL. Now of course I turn my work ...most of the time... I have yet to try to throw the yarn from my right hand but I knit in the back of the stitch continental style and I have found that that puts a little twist on the typical V shape of the stitch. I now can knit from the front of the stitch but, I only do that when I am switching from knitting in the round to row knitting because it makes a difference there if I knit in the back of the stitch...LOL. Knitting in the back of the stitch is so much faster than knitting in the front that if I am not going to switch from knitting in the round to row knitting or visa versa I still always knit in the back of the stitches.


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

I knit continental but purl "combined." 

Hold the yarn in your left hand and bring the yarn in front of the needle in that hand (my left index finger is usually parallel and slightly above the left needle for this). Insert the needle in your right hand into the first stitch with the needle coming from back to front. Catch the yarn (which is between the point of the right needle and the body of the left needle) and pull it through the stitch on the left needle, slipping it off to the right needle. I can purl this way as fast, if not faster, than I can knit.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I knit German style, but is like Continental.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I knit the Continental style. I recently learned the English style of knitting to use in conjuction with Continental knitting for color stranding work. For me, the Continental style is much faster.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been knitting Continental style since I was about 10 years old. My great-grandmother was born in Switzerland and that's how she learned to knit. My grandmother and mother learned from her and they taught me and my sisters this style. I find it a fast and efficient way to knit. Of course I've been knitting this way for many years.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Me, too. Less awkward and much less tiring. Very little hand/wristmmovement. One note - combined continental means you "twist" the purl sts by scooping them, so on the right side you knit through the back loops.
> 
> Easier to see & do than describe. Swatch, swatch... er, I know swatch is a bad word. I meant practice, practice!
> 
> ...


I have been a combined continental knitter for most of my life (a pretty long time), and only recently found out that what I do is Combined Continental.... not just plain continental. My Purl stitches are done with yarn in front... and picking the yarn , much like I do when knitting.... because of this...when I turn and begin knitting, I have to knit into the back leg of the stitch. 
It goes easily for me... no stress, no fuss....easy peasy.
Jane


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Love Continental. It is so much faster, but took a lot of practice to get even tension.


----------



## jnshaff (Sep 23, 2012)

I knit continental combined. Sometimes I see what the pattern is on the next row and adjust my stitch mount accordingly so that I can knit and purl from the front of the mount. I'm left-handed too so I don't try to teach anyone how to do anything.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit English. I have tried Continental, but, not much. The knit stitch with Continental, I know, I would master with just a bit of practice. But, the purl stick with Continental I find very awkward. Doable...nevertheless, I'm all "thumbs" and I give up too quickly. 

I do want to learn how to knit in that fashion... just like I would like to learn to crochet, someday. But, I keep knitting as I do... and don't practice either. 

I like lenaparnells post... she says, "I'm determined to make it work." That's the attitude I must garner in order for it to work for me too. Congratulations, Lena. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> I've been knitting in the English style which is holding the yarn in the right hand for years. I just learned how to knit in the Continental style by holding the yarn in the left hand so that my hands never leave the needles. I've been practicing a lot to perfect it before incorporating it in a pattern. The purl stitch is still a little awkward but, I really like it, it is quicker than the other way. How many knit this way & how many knit in a different style?


I knit continental for the past 15 year, before English but it was not fast. Continental also helps keep my tension even. Happy knitting .


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

I do continental knit and purl. My home ec. Teacher taught us in high school. I'm so glad she did!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Crocheted then knitted with yarn basically the same. Easy for me. Took knitting lessons from person holding yarn in right hand and had to watch and convert to continental in my mind..by next class, I was knitting the pattern faster than her. But don't think I could convert to another method. I have " muscle memory" in my fingers and they aren't changing any time soon!


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFi0nhA1uHU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Have you seen this woman knit? - her needles are just a'' blurr ''!


Not to sound cynical, but I wonder what that knitting looks like.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFi0nhA1uHU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Have you seen this woman knit? - her needles are just a'' blurr ''!


Good for her, she seems to enjoy knitting that fast but for me, it would take all the fun out of knitting. I don't knit to be in a race but to enjoy working with my needles and yarn. But I think it is great for anyone who enjoys knitting that way. Each to his own


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Hello blawler.
> Great to know that in 8 years time, I should still be happily knitting, like you are.
> I have just watched a YouTube video and discovered, after more than 60 years of knitting, the method we use has been named "Knitting Pretty".
> I don't think having a name will change how I knit because I always assumed it was just called knitting, whatever method used to create the piece.
> ...


I've read here on KP that how we knit is called flicking. Glad to make contact with a fellow flicker. From what I can gather we're in the minority, but that doesn't bother me, does it bother you? I find our method to be efficient and easier to keep tension and I intend to continue.
Aloha... Bev


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I learned continental knitting in Germany as a child and was totally amazed that after 45 years, I remembered and was able to knit quite fast. I had not a clue that there were other knitting styles and found that out when taking a knitting class.Luckily the instructor knew continental knitting.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

blawler said:


> I've read here on KP that how we knit is called flicking. Glad to make contact with a fellow flicker. From what I can gather we're in the minority, but that doesn't bother me, does it bother you? I find our method to be efficient and easier to keep tension and I intend to continue.
> Aloha... Bev


No bother to me, I am happy for everyone to do what suits them best.
All of the knitters I know knit the same as me or very similar.
We all like to think our way is quicker and easier and we could all be right but we could all be wrong.
It is just quicker and easier because it is familiar.
I will stick to what I know and teach others the same way.
Keep on enjoying what you do.
Where in the world are you?
Or should I guess from the Aloha?
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> No bother to me, I am happy for everyone to do what suits them best.
> All of the knitters I know knit the same as me or very similar.
> We all like to think our way is quicker and easier and we could all be right but we could all be wrong.
> It is just quicker and easier because it is familiar.
> ...


Bev and Coleen, I flick too. I've only been knitting for nine years... having learned English style from a book, 50 years prior. When I began anew in 2005, I knitted as I knew how... English/flicking. Works for me. But, I will... someday, learn Continental... and Magic Loop... and, how to crochet. But, for I knit English and I teach English style at Jo-Ann's Fabric shop.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am a flicker... Basically English, but hands don't leave the needle to throw yarn..... I can knit continental, can't quite master the purling that way but I prefer the way I have been knitting all these years and I'm pretty,fast. I won't be changing unless it becomes a physical necessity.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am a flicker... Basically English, but hands don't leave the needle to throw yarn..... I can knit continental, can't quite master the purling that way but I prefer the way I have been knitting all these years and I'm pretty,fast. I won't be changing unless it becomes a physical necessity.


Yes, like you, Dreamweaver, my hands don't leave the needle to flick the yarn over. And, I too, haven't mastered the purling via Continental style.

Knitting English/Flicking works for me for now... and, like you, if needed I will change styles, for that reason... I think it would be good to learn Continental.

I'm 75-years-old... with arthritis all over including my hands... so far so good. But, who knows what's in store for me... and, the last thing I'll give up is knitting. I've given up walking.. for the most part, hiking, skating, dancing (including tap and ballet), skiiing, parachuting, and lots of good stuff. Reading and knitting seem to be the only things that are left.. besides typing and talking and eating, some cooking, etc. LOL And, keeping my sense of humor.... very important.

I say, knit on folks... whichever way you do it. It's ALL good.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

For all who have a difficult time with "standard" continental purling try the Norwegian method of purling. Google to watch the videos. And here's to flicking. For those who want to try this go to verypink.com and under techniques look for flicking.

There's more than one way to knit. Here's to learning something new.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Becca said:


> For all who have a difficult time with "standard" continental purling try the Norwegian method of purling. Google to watch the videos. And here's to flicking. For those who want to try this go to verypink.com and under techniques look for flicking.
> 
> There's more than one way to knit. Here's to learning something new.


Thanks for the head's up on Norwegian method for Continental purling.

I agree, there is more than one way to knit... and, it's always good to learn new tricks.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Becca said:


> For all who have a difficult time with "standard" continental purling try the Norwegian method of purling. Google to watch the videos. And here's to flicking. For those who want to try this go to verypink.com and under techniques look for flicking.
> 
> There's more than one way to knit. Here's to learning something new.


Thanks for the head's up on Norwegian method for Continental purling.

I agree, there is more than one way to knit... and, it's always good to learn new tricks.  ;-)


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> No bother to me, I am happy for everyone to do what suits them best.
> All of the knitters I know knit the same as me or very similar.
> We all like to think our way is quicker and easier and we could all be right but we could all be wrong.
> It is just quicker and easier because it is familiar.
> ...


I don't think there is a "right" or "wrong" way to knit. To each his/her own. Yes, aloha is a clue. I'm on the island of Maui in Hawaii, USA.''

We've been having a cold (for us) wet winter. I can't wait for warmer, drier days.

Happy knitting and with aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Bev and Coleen, I flick too. I've only been knitting for nine years... having learned English style from a book, 50 years prior. When I began anew in 2005, I knitted as I knew how... English/flicking. Works for me. But, I will... someday, learn Continental... and Magic Loop... and, how to crochet. But, for I knit English and I teach English style at Jo-Ann's Fabric shop.


There are more flickers here on KP than I thought. Glad to know. I learned magic loop from Liat Gat's video course and I no longer use my DPN's. I've been knitting doilies on magic loop. This is something I couldn't do on DPN's; they are not long enough. Magic loop is well worth the effort to learn. The only socks I now knit are two at a time, toe up, magic loop. Go for it. It's really quite easy once you get used to it.

Aloha... Bev


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I knit "The knitting pretty method".


Yep mr too Except I"ve been doing since before Miss "knitting pretty" was born. ;-)


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

lenaparnell said:


> What's the Knitting Pretty Method?


Don't even ask! There were about 30 pages of responses to it a week or so ago. See if you can find it


----------



## mrlucky (Mar 28, 2014)

Continental. My Mom taught me when I was very young.


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

That's the only way I've ever knitted, as that's how I was taught. But I was a crocheter before, so I think it made it easier as it's so similar to the way you hold the yarn when crocheting.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I knit Continental Combined ant the Combined purl is much easier than the standard Continental purl. YouTube has a good video on Combined Purl, I recommend it to any Continental knitter.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> I knit Continental Combined ant the Combined purl is much easier than the standard Continental purl. YouTube has a good video on Combined Purl, I recommend it to any Continental knitter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Very true...
Jane


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I am also a 'Flicker' and consider that it has a lot going for it.



blawler said:


> I've read here on KP that how we knit is called flicking. Glad to make contact with a fellow flicker. From what I can gather we're in the minority, but that doesn't bother me, does it bother you? I find our method to be efficient and easier to keep tension and I intend to continue.
> Aloha... Bev


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I also am trying to knit Continental. Still working on it.


----------



## Limeygal (Sep 27, 2012)

I knit English just the same as AggieMae. Learned that way at about 9 years old and at 74 have no need or interest in trying another method. My speed is often commented on.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Limeygal said:


> I knit English just the same as AggieMae. Learned that way at about 9 years old and at 74 have no need or interest in trying another method. My speed is often commented on.


My speed, or lack of it, is occasionally noticed by my Knitwit friends, but thankfully, not commented on


----------



## passapknitter (Feb 24, 2013)

I read through the replys yesterday and have decided I have to ad my two cent's worth to the conversation. I'm 91!!!!!! And I'm here to tell you that you CAN teach an OLD dog new tricks. I learned to knit when I was six years old and have knitted miles and miles and loved every minute of it = throwing every stitch. Until I joined KP it never occurred to me there was another way to do it. I was intrigued and decided to give Continental a try and, like many of you, found it very awkward and thought "forget THAT", but it kept popping back into my head and I gave it another go. Bottom line - you CAN teach an old dog new tricks and I love it. I can't go zipping along like those on U tube do, but I really enjoy the technique. so give it another try. There are several ways of purling shown on U tube and there is still one I haven't mastered but I do believe if and when I "get it" it will be my favorite. I'm working on a cardigan now with a gazillion cables in it and I'm knitting Continental except when I'm crossing the cables and then for those few stitches I throw. Incidentally - it's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

passapknitter said:


> I read through the replys yesterday and have decided I have to ad my two cent's worth to the conversation. I'm 91!!!!!! And I'm here to tell you that you CAN teach an OLD dog new tricks. I learned to knit when I was six years old and have knitted miles and miles and loved every minute of it = throwing every stitch. Until I joined KP it never occurred to me there was another way to do it. I was intrigued and decided to give Continental a try and, like many of you, found it very awkward and thought "forget THAT", but it kept popping back into my head and I gave it another go. Bottom line - you CAN teach an old dog new tricks and I love it. I can't go zipping along like those on U tube do, but I really enjoy the technique. so give it another try. There are several ways of purling shown on U tube and there is still one I haven't mastered but I do believe if and when I "get it" it will be my favorite. I'm working on a cardigan now with a gazillion cables in it and I'm knitting Continental except when I'm crossing the cables and then for those few stitches I throw. Incidentally - it's going to be gorgeous!


You go girl!! Please post a photo of your gorgeous sweater when it's done. Aloha... Bev


----------



## informpro (Mar 2, 2013)

Continental. Keep trying to perfect the purl, but mine is certainly acceptable!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> I am also a 'Flicker' and consider that it has a lot going for it.


Love your avatar... is your name Elyse Knox? I remember her; such a beauty, married to Tom Harmon, mother-in-law to Rickie Nelson, etc., etc.


----------



## crafty4ever (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, do you knit into back loop? If so, then I'm a combined continental knitter too. I don't think there are too many of us. The purl is different too, so that stitch is not twisted. Feels natural to me!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

passapknitter said:


> I read through the replys yesterday and have decided I have to ad my two cent's worth to the conversation. I'm 91!!!!!! And I'm here to tell you that you CAN teach an OLD dog new tricks. I learned to knit when I was six years old and have knitted miles and miles and loved every minute of it = throwing every stitch. Until I joined KP it never occurred to me there was another way to do it. I was intrigued and decided to give Continental a try and, like many of you, found it very awkward and thought "forget THAT", but it kept popping back into my head and I gave it another go. Bottom line - you CAN teach an old dog new tricks and I love it. I can't go zipping along like those on U tube do, but I really enjoy the technique. so give it another try. There are several ways of purling shown on U tube and there is still one I haven't mastered but I do believe if and when I "get it" it will be my favorite. I'm working on a cardigan now with a gazillion cables in it and I'm knitting Continental except when I'm crossing the cables and then for those few stitches I throw. Incidentally - it's going to be gorgeous!


You are my hero (I'm only 75)!! I am so proud of you. I, too, know that I can and will learn to knit Continental with patience and practice. YouTube and I are a team.


----------



## Cathemum (Feb 9, 2014)

You don't have to knit into the back of subsequent knit stitches after purling if you bring the yarn to the front to purl and enter the next stitch from the right to the left. The yarn you are carrying in your left fingers is straight up (perpendicular to your work) and is pushed downward between the needles by either your index or middle finger. The movement is extremely economical and as you remove the yarn from the left hand needle the stitch is created in one fell swoop. See this diagram: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-purl-continentalstyle.html


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I am a knitter of the English method all of my almost 47-48 years of working those needles and I have made some major changes the last two or three years including circular needle knitting which I now teach. I also in the last few months taught myself with internet video help to knit continental. I think I knit faster with that method but I need more practice to get a better gauge. My purl stitches tend to be more loose than my knit. Moral of this story-you can teach an old dog new tricks with some perseverance. Happy Knitting no matter your method!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gin-red said:


> I am a knitter of the English method all of my almost 47-48 years of working those needles and I have made some major changes the last two or three years including circular needle knitting which I now teach. I also in the last few months taught myself with internet video help to knit continental. I think I knit faster with that method but I need more practice to get a better gauge. My purl stitches tend to be more loose than my knit. Moral of this story-you can teach an old dog new tricks with some perseverance. Happy Knitting no matter your method!


Hear, hear!! By-the-by, I love the photo of your puppies.


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

I learned to knit English style from my mother when I was very young. A couple of years ago (I'm now 68), I taught myself to knit Continental style and really love it. It's so much faster! It took me a while to get comfortable with the purl. Now I can do it as fast as the knit. I was finding my purl stitch much looser than my knit stitch, but by doing an extra wrap around my left pinky finger, I can control that. I just learned the Norwegian purl, which is very useful on dpns, where the first stitch is a purl.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

crafty4ever said:


> Hi, do you knit into back loop? If so, then I'm a combined continental knitter too. I don't think there are too many of us. The purl is different too, so that stitch is not twisted. Feels natural to me!


You are combined continental ... that purl stitch set up for the knit row is the one that does it.
Jane


----------



## Cathemum (Feb 9, 2014)

JTM said:


> You are combined continental ... that purl stitch set up for the knit row is the one that does it.
> Jane


Thank you, Jane! I just Googled "combination knitting/purling" and learned a valuable technique. I'm going to give it try for those stockinette pieces in which I don't want to see obvious tension changes. I think I will still teach the standard continental knitting and purling to beginner knitters. It seems the best way to orient them to the "front" and "back" of a stitch. Otherwise, they may think it doesn't make any difference and wind up with a wonky texture unless they see the fronts and backs of a stitch.
This is another topic for another time but I can relate this new technique (for me) to learning to use a "laying tool" for needlepoint. It makes ALL the difference in the way the threads lie in each stitch and makes for "Needlepointing Pretty" ; )
All the best everyone!~


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I learned how to crochet first and you hold your yarn in the left hand. When I learned how to knit, it was just natural for me to continue holding my yarn in the left hand. I guess you could say I learned the continental way by crocheting.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

I was 7 when I learned to knit throwing style. Do it pretty quickly and my stitches are even, but I knit for the love of the craft and am not usually in a hurry to finish. But I too believe that learning new things keeps the mind and brain active. After I finish all my lined-up projects, I'll be learning the Continental method. It's all good.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

RachelL said:


> I was 7 when I learned to knit throwing style. Do it pretty quickly and my stitches are even, but I knit for the love of the craft and am not usually in a hurry to finish. But I too believe that learning new things keeps the mind and brain active. After I finish all my lined-up projects, I'll be learning the Continental method. It's all good.


Combined Continental knitting is not so much for speed, as far as I am concerned... but more about ease and comfort while knitting.
Jane


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

It definitely does help with the comfort part. I'm not 100% concerned with the speed of it as I am with my wrists because I had surgery on both of them for Carpal Tunnel & I have tendonitis in my hands & wrists & I don't want any flareups.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

seeshells said:


> I knit Continental "combined" - I purl differently than the standard Continental purl. It's much less awkward & a lot faster than continental purl.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/the-purl-stitch-combination-continental


Me too. It's a lot faster and I like that the stitches that were purled lay differently on the needle than those that were knit. Sometimes it takes a little "translating" because most patterns weren't written with this in mind, but definitely worth it.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I knit continental and purl English. Go figure, that's just me.


I've done this, and if you knit circular there's not much purl anyway. 
For garter stitch, you can knit flat or change direction each round, just wrap first stitch and turn (I think I knit the wrap in with stitch at the end of row haven't done it for awhile) Work it out as you go!
Rib is good old fashioned English for me!


----------



## beth60201 (Apr 7, 2011)

After having been a thrower for 50+ years, I am trying to teach myself to knit continental style. I am not happy with my tension yet and so things still look loose and uneven. I am watching youtube videos. I am a lot better at this than I used to be. It just takes practice. Soon, I hope to be able to make my continental look just as even as my American knitting.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi beth60201, It took a while for me to be able to control my tension too. It'll take a little time especially since you've been knitting English style for 50 + yrs.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> I knit "English" without my hand leaving the needle.
> The right needles rests in the crook of my thumb and index finger and I just simply flick the yarn around the needle.
> Knit and Purl both use the same action, the only difference being the needle goes into the stitch the opposite way.
> Never found any need to learn "Continental" other than when using two different colours.
> ...


I also knit in the 'flicking' style. Never knew it had a name til coming onto KP. :lol:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

blawler said:


> I've read here on KP that how we knit is called flicking. Glad to make contact with a fellow flicker. From what I can gather we're in the minority, but that doesn't bother me, does it bother you? I find our method to be efficient and easier to keep tension and I intend to continue.
> Aloha... Bev


Oh, no, now I'm confused again! I too learned the word "flicker" on KP, but I thought it described a revised version of English throwing where your hands are kept close to the tip of the needle so that the "throw" movement is very short.

Anybody????


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

That pretty much sounds right to me--and that is the way I knit.



Stephhy said:


> Oh, no, now I'm confused again! I too learned the word "flicker" on KP, but I thought it described a revised version of English throwing where your hands are kept close to the tip of the needle so that the "throw" movement is very short.
> 
> Anybody????


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Oh, no, now I'm confused again! I too learned the word "flicker" on KP, but I thought it described a revised version of English throwing where your hands are kept close to the tip of the needle so that the "throw" movement is very short.
> 
> Anybody????


Not so much 'throw' more 'flick' of the finger.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

It can be confusing. Before I started doing the Continental style I was doing it the English style exactly the way you described it. I enjoyed that way just as much as I enjoy the Continental style. There are so many ways to do it. I tried learning the way where you hold the one needler like you do a pencil but, that was hard for me.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> It can be confusing. Before I started doing the Continental style I was doing it the English style exactly the way you described it. I enjoyed that way just as much as I enjoy the Continental style. There are so many ways to do it. I tried learning the way where you hold the one needler like you do a pencil but, that was hard for me.


That was hard for me, too. I didn't know what to do with the fabric I was making.


----------



## joaneg (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, all, for the tips and suggestions. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

